

Entri - Free collaborative article writing tool, any use to any of you? - stulogy
http://entri.co/

======
nudge
Very nice looking, potentially useful.

I take it 'lock' is to avoid conflicts? Good idea, but do I have to activate
it manually every time I think someone else might open the doc at the same
time as me? Perhaps it should lock automatically if I am editing it.

Otherwise, very nice.

edit: I just noticed on your haloweb site that you made invoice bubble as well
- I bookmarked that a while back when I was collecting good-looking sites. You
do good design!

edit 2: Invoice bubble appears to have been redesigned since I last checked.
Still looks pretty good though (I preferred the minimalism of the old one, but
I expect this one is more functional)

~~~
stulogy
Hey nudge, thanks for the kudos. Yes I did Invoice Bubble too, it has been
developed quite a bit since you last looked but design wise it should all be
quite the same?

Yeah the locking automatically is whats happens in Writeboard and some people
have expressed this to be a problem, so I'm just gathering feedback at the
moment.

Thank you!

Stu

------
tswicegood
Looks really cool - but it needs real-time collaboration. If you could pull in
something like Etherpad/AppJet to it and make it editable in real-time by
multiple people, then I think you might be onto something.

~~~
stulogy
Hey thanks. People can edit in realtime, but the changes won't get reflected
unless the master user changes the version - so thoughts welcome on this.

I'm not sure technically how you would do it, literally in realtime, unless
the data was pushed to the editor somehow every time there was a change - but
then that could get annoying for the person actually in the flux of writing.

